# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  In search of reference material

## Robert Bemoras

Hi. I'm a new member to this forum and also to Chinese swordsmanship. I have been trying to locate reference information of any and all types that relate to Chinese style swords/swordsmanship. It seems to be quite scarce. I would appreciate any reading recommendations. Thank you. Bob Bemoras

----------


## Benjamin Judkins

I would like to heartily second that motion.  Most of my recent collecting activity has been in Nepalese and Indian blades, and I'm finding it hard to believe that I can find more information on Kukris than on Chinese swords!  Maybe some of the long term members of this forum could start a thread or put together a sticky on books or articles of interest.  I am particularly interested in information on dadaos and bladed weapons in China in the late 19th and early 20th centuries.

----------


## josh stout

There just isn't much out there.  There are a couple of articles by Phillip tom, and some books with good pictures that are either in Chinese or have questionable information or both.

The best information is in the archived posts of this forum.  

Other than that you are stuck with primary sources in Chinese, and old paintings.

Good luck,
Josh

----------


## Mark Bowditch

This thread is from a few years back, by the late, great, John Piscopo and contains an extensive bibliography on Chinese weapons:  http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?t=30693

----------


## Benjamin Judkins

Mark, thanks a lot!  I'm not sure how I missed that thread, but it looks like its full of great resources.  I'm going to start working my way through it.

----------


## Robert Bemoras

Thank you.

----------


## Robert Bemoras

I also found this section on the Swordforum website:
http://forums.swordforum.com/showthr...threadid=21395 

Bob

----------


## Athena Chang

Hey,

_Kunwu jian_is an old book about Chinese swordsmanship. Attached are some pictures of it. The book can be download at:
http://bbs.zhhtianyi.com/read.php?tid=51 

pdf style

----------


## Athena Chang

The book was written by a well-known martial artist and was published at the Republican Period. The content is about how to practice inner power and swordsmanship.

----------

